# Utah Weather***** Snow*****2010/2011



## Done-Rite (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi :waving:

My name is Gus and I live here in the beautiful state of Utah, more specifically in Salt Lake City. I am totally new on this business, and I am looking forward to a great start. got be positive... Anyway, I am starting this thread because I been reading a lot and have learned a lot in this forum, but what I found out is that there isn't any thread more specifically for my region. So I would like to have, all those that does snow plowing/removal , please give your input.... I am looking for more info on: average snow fall, when normally starts snowing, how many plowable events have you had in the past; how long you been in business and how many accounts you have, also you do more commercial or residential. Any kind of advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

Gus

DONE-RITE PROPERTY MAINTENANCE LLC
2003 - Dodge Ram 2500 w/ Boss V 8'2 plow
Licensed and Insured


----------



## thouse (Jan 29, 2009)

*Utah av. snowfall*

Here's some info that might be useful:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/snowfall.html


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Your right. There are not many people from Utah that post on this board. And as far as your questions, there are no right answers. I've been plowing in Weber county and northern Davis for a few years. There are usually never enough storms, or to many storms. the number is never a good number. you are either starving or having a hard time catching up. I keep around 8 contracts standard 3/4 ton truck and 5 contracts for my bigger salter truck. (Because of the ability to see around that truck, I have it run slower) I try to make sure my round is 5 to 6 ours, and I always use salt so if needed the salt can help handle the lot until I return. I do only commercial lots. I run only well maintained newer equipment and have built in backup. Costumer satisfaction is the key to snow removal. 
To many new startups go into business underbidding others like me. They take on to many contracts. They have unreliable equipment without sufficient backup. Before all is said and done they lose the accounts due to unhappy costumers. Then they don't have the funds to make repairs, upgrades, pay taxes, pay insurance, or to be able to restart next year. All of this only helps drive down the profit those of us that have been in business for years can make.
Keep all this in mind while you start up your new business. I do understand that alot of people are out of work and trying to do what they can to provide for their families. But some of us that have a lot of time and effort in our snow removal companies. We will survive and then buy all that hardly used equipment for 10 cents on the dollar in a couple of years. 
Good Luck Steve


----------



## Done-Rite (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Steve, Just one more question, which company handles your GL insurance, and how much you pay for it. I been having a hard time to find a good insurance company with an reliable price. Thanks again for your reply and good luck this season


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I use Liberty Mutual threw and independent broker. It is a division of Ohio Casualty. And its around $800 a year. Auto commercial insurance threw progressive. That is around $5k a year for 3 trucks. This stuff ain't cheep.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone else from Utah on this board? Anyone from up my way?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky DOGS!!!.

Make that Bread.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Done-Rite;1092571 said:


> Hi :waving:
> 
> My name is Gus and I live here in the beautiful state of Utah, more specifically in Salt Lake City. I am totally new on this business, and I am looking forward to a great start. got be positive... Anyway, I am starting this thread because I been reading a lot and have learned a lot in this forum, but what I found out is that there isn't any thread more specifically for my region. So I would like to have, all those that does snow plowing/removal , please give your input.... I am looking for more info on: average snow fall, when normally starts snowing, how many plowable events have you had in the past; how long you been in business and how many accounts you have, also you do more commercial or residential. Any kind of advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


New to this site but I am also from SLC utah


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 9, 2012)

Nobody from utah uses this forum. Its incredibly boring. It would be nice if there was some back and forth. Im based based out of utah county where so far its been pretty pathetic! !!


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Ya I wish more people from Utah would use it. I wish it would just snow already too. GEEZ!!!!


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 9, 2012)

spencers;1888614 said:


> Ya I wish more people from Utah would use it. I wish it would just snow already too. GEEZ!!!!


Well I went out on a limb and bought a bunch more equipment. So far it was a poor move. I was thinking its about time we had a huge...or normal winter around here. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## Tholmes1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe a bad year to buy 2 new trucks, 2 boss DXT's, and 2 Salters.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah for reals. I was going to salt a salt dogg tail gate salter and now I don't dare because this season just sucks right now. Hopefully it's a late snow and when it snows it really snows.


----------



## Tholmes1 (Nov 16, 2009)

All it takes is a few good storms. Last year would have sucked without the last 3 weeks of December. I've got 25 tons of salt sitting at my yard. Hope I get to use it all. What part of Utah are you at?


----------



## MostWanted (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah I still have a couple pallets of salt I bought right after that group of storms last December. I would Love to use them this decade!


----------



## Tholmes1 (Nov 16, 2009)

They are calling for 3"-6" salt lake valley floor and 4"-8" salt lake benches for Christmas day and night. Anyone think it will hold together? I would sure like to get these trucks out


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Tholmes,
Those are some nice new plows you have going on there. I am from Sandy Utah and go all over the salt lake valley. I'm glad it finally snowed and got to use my new boss vbx salter. I've been seeing the new vbx salters more and more now.


----------



## Tholmes1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, just bought the 2 DXT Boss plows this season along with 2 salt dogg 2 yard spreaders. Are the VBX salters new this winter? how do you like it? have you used any other in bed salter's to compare?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Tholmes1;1924445 said:


> Thanks, just bought the 2 DXT Boss plows this season along with 2 salt dogg 2 yard spreaders. Are the VBX salters new this winter? how do you like it? have you used any other in bed salter's to compare?


I would say all salters are pretty much the same thing. They are going to salt your lot and salt it even depending on your spread pattern. My brother has the snow ex 8500 and he loves it. He went from a tail gate spreader to that so of course he is going to love it. He has friends that also have the salt dogg as well as the snow ex. The snow ex are great but if your salting big lots and fast then take the guard off so the auger is visible. My brother did that because his salter wouldn't unload is salt fast enough. It's great if you don't care about that. His also has froze the auger just plowing the same night. It could have been the salt but I had the same salt in my VBX and I didn't have jamming problems or frozen problems. My salter also unloads salt very fast depending on the setting I'm on. the spinner seams bigger too and the feed for salt is bigger as well. The salt doggs they are just a cheaper salter and they will do the job but once again it all boils down to parts ect. I love my box vbx and I would run that over anything. If money was a problem then salt dogg all the way. I think the vbx will soon replace the snow ex. My brother already said he would love to have a vbx. Mine is pretty new still so I haven't had any problems. They have been out for I think 3 years now and when they first came out they were chain drivin and people had problems with the motor freezing up because boss put the wrong weight oil in them. Other than that I haven't really heard of any problems.


----------

